# US Mid Atlantic Rabbit Rescues



## Leaf (Jan 5, 2008)

New York:

Lollypop Farm 

Brooklyn Animal Resource Coalition

Mohawk & Hudson River Humane Society 

Rabbit Care Rescue &Rehab

Tri Lakes Humane Society

Upstate NY HRS



Pennsylvania:

Bunny People

Animal Rescue League of Western PA

Double 'D' Ranch

Looking for Love Pet Rescue

Rabbit Habit


RO members who adopt out rabbits, take in rescues etc:

[email protected] bluebird, southwestern PA.

JAK Rabbitry & Rescue



New Jersey:


NJ House Rabbit Society

Little Furries Rescue

For Bunny Sake Rabbit Rescue

Animal Welfare Association

Les Lapins


Delaware:

SoutheasternPennsylvania HRS Chapter (PA-DE)



Maryland: 

Friends of Rabbits

Bunny Magic

MetroPets Online, Inc.

Solomon's Island Rabbit Refuge, Inc.


----------



## pOker (Mar 4, 2010)

Rabbit Rescue & Rehab - NYC HRS, Bronxville, NY


Mid-Atlantic Exotic Rescue, Nanuet, NY


THE Rabbit Resource, NY ally of the HRS, New Hartford, NY


These are alot of the NY rescues that do occasionally have rabbits--but they sometimes do not...I will update this post later with links to sites.


Southern Tier Animal Rescue (S.T.A.R.), Belfast, NY


Spring Farm CARES, Clinton, NY


Elsas Ark Inc., East Hampton, NY


Chautauqua County Humane Society, Jamestown, NY


All Creatures Big And Small, Inc., Lacona, NY


Divine Felines Inc, Stony Point, NY


Warwick Valley Humane Society, Warwick, NY


Bob The Cat Rescue, West Seneca, NY


----------

